# Hey, look at this please



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I just got this from a friend:

OFAFCI (Euro)BVA(UK/Austalia)SV (Germany)
Excellent (E) A-1 0-4 (no>3/hip) Normal
Good(G) A-2 5-10(no>6/hip) Normal
Fair (F) B-1 11-18 Normal
*Borderline (B) B-2 19-25 Fast Normal*
Mild(M) C 26-35 Noch Zugelassen
Moderate D 36-50 Mittlere
Severe E 51-106 Schwere

I thought "a2" was "fast normal"? Wrong?


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Just found this:

http://offa.org/hipgrade.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this is really hard to decipher - NOT all a1s are equivalent to OFA Excellent - a better way to go would be if percentagess were listed 

OFA Excellent - 3% +/-
Dysplastic - 19% +/-

Goods and Fairs 77% No idea where Borderline is...

If the SV and FCIs would do percentages - it would be much easier to evaulate!!!!!!!!!!


Again - have seen FCI C hips go OFA Good, and B hips go Excellent....

Most FNs I have followed go Fair, with some Good, most A Normals seem to go Good.........HD is HD either system....

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Drigon was an a3 in Hungary (pretty tough system). Gabor and the ortho vet were shocked at the rating, as the hips looked incredible.

Flash forward to 4 years later.....

When he was ofa'd at 5.5 years (already at that time, multiple nationals and 2 x World team), he still had gorgeous hips (we kept the copy as well) and went OFA excellent.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You cannot draw a strict comparison between the hip rating systems of different countries.

FN is free of HD. Most FN dogs, if OFAed, end up Fair or Good.


----------

